# Diablo 2 aufm PC?^^



## Taikunsun (28. Juni 2008)

Heyho wer packt gerade alles wieder Diablo2 auf den Pc um noch mal das Feeling und alles zu bekommen?^^

Also ich freu mich tierisch und freu mich bei Diablo 2 nochmal alles Review pasieren zu lassen.


----------



## Xylezz (28. Juni 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Heyho wer packt gerade alles wieder Diablo2 auf den Pc um noch mal das Feeling und alles zu bekommen?^^
> 
> Also ich freu mich tierisch und freu mich bei Diablo 2 nochmal alles Review pasieren zu lassen.



ich installiere es gerade xD


----------



## Tuteltax (28. Juni 2008)

ICh ich....   freu mich schon mega auf D3  und bis dahin wird nohmals D2 gezockt


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Juni 2008)

hehe^^

bin gerade beim cd wechseln aber wann kommt diablo 4?^^


----------



## Nanubis (28. Juni 2008)

Diabolo 2 war der hammer

Diabolo 3 wird hoffentlich noch besser : )


----------



## Thorheit (28. Juni 2008)

D2 wurde niemals deinstalliert seit ich es habe!

da muss wohl mein lvl85 hammerdin nochmal raus jetzt.. nach dem trailer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Juni 2008)

jah ich auch XD nochma den pally spielen^^ hoffe der bleibt erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst --> hexendoktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

ich hab meines vor 4 monaten oder so wieder raufgespielt mit 3 freunden haben wir uns dann über hamachi 3 helden erstellt und bist auf hölle akt 3 gespielt dann hatten wir keine lust mehr ^^ bzw einer ist ausgestiegen und zu 2. wollten wir uach nicht mehr weiter ^^


----------



## oneq (28. Juni 2008)

Hmm, hab das die letzten 5 Jahre immer schön von einem PC auf den anderen gepackt und gespielt. Läuft prima! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neuinstallieren kommt also nich in Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnCeLiS (28. Juni 2008)

Ich zieh mir grad nen Necro hoch xD Aber nonladder da ich keine Lust hab von vorne anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drauf hat ichs seitdem ich den Rechner hab die ganze Zeit^^


----------



## wizady (28. Juni 2008)

komme gerade wieder vom CD suchen, nur, was nehm ich diesmal. Pally oder Soc....


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

nimm assel ... haste immer spaß und ist fein zu spielen


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Juni 2008)

zockt ihr offline oder online ?^^


----------



## Thorheit (28. Juni 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> zockt ihr offline oder online ?^^




battel.net is schon super. hab da oft gezockt. andererseits ists auch übers closed battel.net geil.. da kann man dann auch mal 40std non-stop auf ner lan-party mit 7 kumpels diablo vermöbeln ^^

der nachteil beim closed battle.net is halt, dass da  bei D2 unendlich viel gecheatet wird...


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

beste idee ever die cds verschwinden soeben im CD laufwerk^^


----------



## Kayzu (28. Juni 2008)

Habs seit 3 Tagen wieder drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tusallstar (28. Juni 2008)

schon gestern draufgemacht, das spiel ist einfach geil und diablo 3 sieht bis jetzt auch richtig geil aus:

http://www.pcaction.de/?article_id=649355

bis dahin wünsch ich euch noch schöne bossruns

auf welchen servern spielt ihr so?


----------



## angrydope (28. Juni 2008)

mmh mein guter alter hammerdin .... nach patch 1.11 (war es glaub ich) konnte man keine life und mana leech mehr machen => hamemrdin net mehr ultra imba ^^ schockte dann net soo richtig, weil im halbschlaf d2 zcoken war immer das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



d3 ftw!


----------



## Sefirot (28. Juni 2008)

Hab mir heute das Game nochmal bestellt, weil der Zustand der CDs nich mehr allzu gut war^^      Hoffe es kommt bald an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (28. Juni 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Heyho wer packt gerade alles wieder Diablo2 auf den Pc um noch mal das Feeling und alles zu bekommen?^^
> 
> Also ich freu mich tierisch und freu mich bei Diablo 2 nochmal alles Review pasieren zu lassen.




Ich Würde gerne Aber meine Cd ist im arsch^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai112 (28. Juni 2008)

türlich hab ich D2 noch aufm PC^^ habs ab und an mal mit meinem Kollegen inna Pension gezockt wenn wa kein internet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlock (28. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte auch lust es wieder zu spielen - aber bei der Grafik und der Auflösung würde 
ich warscheinlich Augenkrebs bekommen. xD


----------



## Alarien (28. Juni 2008)

Grade am installieren ^^

Man sieht sich im b.net


----------



## Gulwar (28. Juni 2008)

Habs trotz WoW nie aufgegeben, D2 war immer auf jedem Rechner. Jede Ladder neu. Aber jetzt mit der Aussicht auf einen Nachfolger machts noch mehr Spaß


----------



## 1stBaron (28. Juni 2008)

Habs heute extra noch ein zweites mal gekauft, weil mein erstes spiel von damals hinüber ist (die CD´s halt vom ständigen gebrauch). Bin mitlerweile auch mal level 6 als amazone.


----------



## Donmo (28. Juni 2008)

800x600 auf 19"-TFT. Ich freu mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich werds morgen installieren. Das einzige was wieder nerven wird ist:

Installations-CD -> Game-CD -> Video-CD -> Installations-CD -> Game-CD -> LoD-CD -> Installations-CD -> LoD-CD
Ich glaube das müsste die Reihenfolge gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Habe LoD auch 2mal, die eine CD hat ne üble Macke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die 2 CDs von meinem Kumpel wurden in dessen Laufwerk zerschrotet. Irgendwie scheinen die anfällig zu sein^^


----------



## Soulhunter (28. Juni 2008)

tja selber schuld 

ich habe mir schon seit jahren ein image erstellt von meinen cd´s und dann wieder zurück in schrank getan damit sie sauber und unberührt bleiben wozu gibts den virtuele laufwerke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich habe 3 lvl99 chars im solomodus *langeweile* ^^

online zogg ich momentan ne assl hoch hab schon lvl 43 ^^


----------



## Taaketroll (28. Juni 2008)

Mensch Leute, das mit den geschrotteten CDs is doch kein Problem - gute Internetanbindung vorrausgesetzt. Beim Blizzardshop kann man sich einen Account anlegen, dort die CD-Keys seiner Spiele eingeben und bekommt dann die Möglichkeit sie runterzuladen. Diablo II ist seit heute auch online. Vermutlich weil die wissen, dass wegen der Ankündigung von D3 alle wieder zocken wollen oder auch der eine oder andere Neue. Ich hab den Download mal spaßeshalber getestet (zumindest D2 LoD), er hat heute Nacht schon funktioniert, ging recht zügig und die neueste Version (1.12) is es auch schon. Was wollt ihr also mehr? Dürfte kaum mehr als 2 GB Download sein. Also, entscheidet euch, CDs einlegen oder auf den Download warten. Ich find`s praktisch. Vor allem könnt ihr da auch leicht aus z.B. einer deutschen Version eine englische machen, da man die Sprache beim Registrieren seines Keys angeben muss. Falls ihr also Bock auf was exotisches wie italienisch habt...

Hier mal der Link dorthin: https://eu.blizzard.com/login/login.xml


----------



## Lord Malador von Harogath (29. Juni 2008)

Ich habs jetzt gestern auch mal wieder rausgekramt und installiert !
Bin grad dabei einen Barbar hochzuleveln , grad lvl 9 , macht echt mal 
wieder viel spass. Können ja alle mal im battle.net zusammen anfangen
und zocken.

So Long , 
man liest sich


----------



## Zidinjo (29. Juni 2008)

Habe nicht Diablo2 ^^ habe die Grafik nie schön gefunden habs auch net ausprobiert. Werde mir mal D3 kaufen wenn es wie Titan quest ist verschenke ich dsa


----------



## Doner (29. Juni 2008)

Ich habe D2 gar nie vom Rechner geschmissen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (29. Juni 2008)

Ich hol glich mal meinen LvL 96 Chargerdin wieder raus ;-) oder ich mach noch ein paar Baalruns mit meinem Necro


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Habe nicht Diablo2 ^^ habe die Grafik nie schön gefunden habs auch net ausprobiert. Werde mir mal D3 kaufen wenn es wie Titan quest ist verschenke ich dsa


hols dir und zocks wieder


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

Schaut mal bei den Amazon Charts rein ^^

http://www.amazon.de/gp/bestsellers/videog...HC57EXK2ZQRBMKA


----------



## Taikunsun (2. Juli 2008)

so habs auhc wieder drauf und bin im b-net angemeldet wer zockt sonst noch alles


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Juli 2008)

Spiele es seit Release und hatte es immer installiert, auf jedem meiner Rechner, immer. ;D


----------



## Ishvara (2. Juli 2008)

Habs gestern raufgepackt. Und das Spiel hat mich sofort gefesselt xD Suche noch jemanden zum Spielen. Act2 1 Quest. Per Pm melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (6. Juli 2008)

Ich zocke seit heute auch wieder Diablo 2 und es ist unglaublich wie süchtig und spaß das wieder macht x). Ich habe hier fast alle aktuellen Spiele rumliegen aber Diablo 2 ist das einzige worauf ich die letzten Monate Lust habe ^^. Ich kann es garnicht mehr erwarten bis Diablo 3 rauskommt.


----------



## GreenElb1991 (9. Juli 2008)

jo hab es mir vorgestern gekauft,aber leider ist es ziemlich pixelig aufeinem 22 zoll tft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .gibt es irgendeinentrick mit dem man die auflösung aufhöher als 800x600 einstellen kann?


----------



## Damatar (9. Juli 2008)

Diablo 2? neeeee erstma diablo 1 wieder durchdadeln dan chronologisch richtig d2^^


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Juli 2008)

Google Trends

gibt eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu sagen oder ^^, was so ein releas ausmachen kann, ich such mir im moment meine alten speicherstände zusammen und mach dann mit meiner Assasine auf Hölle weiter, dann hab ich bald die 99 mit meinem ersten car ^^.


----------

